
Verizon is mashing Yahoo and AOL into a new company called Oath - danijelb
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/3/15166872/aol-verizon-oath-announced-merger-rebranding-new-name-logo
======
empath75
I think people misunderstand what's going on here. The aol and yahoo brands
are not going away. This is more of an internal reorg. You're not going to go
to oath.com or oath fantasy football. This is like alphabet with google, but
internal.

~~~
gcb0
I doubt it. I'd bet both ceos are suggesting plans to be more powerful than
the other (or simply to remain employed) and this is one of those power
struggles.

~~~
empath75
Tim Armstrong is running the combined company. There's no power struggle.

~~~
gcb0
tell that to Marisa

------
dsl
Interestingly enough, it looks like Oath.com is owned by Gary Millin, a very
prominent domainer.

They probably should have waited to announce the rebranding until after they
negotiated for the name...

~~~
beamatronic
See also Nissan.com

~~~
aabajian
This is interesting. At first I was on the side of Nissan Computer Corp., but
on thinking about it: it's only because of Google that I know Nissan.com is
not the motor company. This must have been a major pain for Nissan motors
before Google. Nissan.com probably has many, many more hits due to visitors
trying to find Nissan Motors. In such cases, I think we need to have a means
to acknowledge that there is _probably_ a stronger argument in favor of Nissan
motors owning the domain.

~~~
dpark
> _more hits due to visitors trying to find Nissan Motors. In such cases, I
> think we need to have a means to acknowledge that there is probably a
> stronger argument in favor of Nissan motors owning the domain._

In no way do we need to acknowledge that. If strangers show up at my house
looking for you every hour, that doesn't mean that you should "probably" own
my house.

If Nissan wanted the domain, they should have offered a fair price rather than
trying to take it via a unfounded lawsuit.

~~~
jaredsohn
I agree. I think the large number of people going to nissan.com expecting to
find Nissan Motors just serves as evidence that Nissan Motors should consider
buying the domain (assuming that Nissan gets sufficient benefit by having
those visitors go directly to their site when they type out nissan.com)

------
pfarnsworth
Verizon is going to learn the hard way that taking two pieces of shit and
mashing them together will not magically turn them into a piece of gold, no
matter how many billions of dollars they spend on it.

~~~
snarf21
This is a huge fail whale. They missed the lesson from the AOL / Time Warner
deal. Believe me, I lived through it. The "synergies" aren't there. They
vastly overpaid for both. The thing I think it does say is that they have _so_
much money they don't really care.

------
sroussey
At first I thought it said oauth! I was thinking, 1.0 or 2.0?

~~~
jaredsohn
At some point, people may get to implement Oath oauth login to a site by
connecting via oath. :)

~~~
astrodust
"Login with Oath" vs. "Login with Oauth"

~~~
drannex
I never want to see that in my life.

~~~
DaTruthHurts
You bitches are going to suck the dicks of the humorless downvote brigade in
no time..!

------
shmerl
Verizon should upgrade all their DSL to fiber optics, instead of wasting time
on AOL/Yahoo.

~~~
astrodust
How would executive bonuses get any bigger with that plan?

------
pasbesoin
It's missing brackets, i.e.

[Oath]

